# ssh login on Gentoo minimal CD [SOLVED]

## cwr

Does anyone know if it's possible to log in to a Gentoo minimal CD via SSH? 

I thought it was, but trying it today (with the correct password) I just get the

error message "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0" and a solid hang.

I have to close the terminal window to clear it.  Is there a way around this,

am I doing something dumb, where will it all end, what does it all mean,

and answers to other useful questions gratefully received.

Thanks - WillLast edited by cwr on Sun Feb 07, 2010 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxime1986

Hello

I managed to do it a few month ago...

On an usb stick (made by UNetbootin with the gentoo minimal iso) I modified a file (I don't remember which one...) to made the default boot option to :

```
gentoo-nofb dosshd passwd=foo
```

If you have a screen, which was not my case, you can launch this boot command manually...

PS : sorry for my bad english

----------

## cwr

Whatever the problem was, it's now gone away, and I can log in as I expected

to.  I thought it might be something to do with the "Out of PTYs" messages,

which I still get, but apparently not.

Will

----------

